# NFs and Language: Hearing, Words, and Intonation



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

One non-sports-related application of Jonathan Niednagel's work that I thought was interesting was his description of NFs as "language" skilled.

First, a breakdown of the primary motor cortex:










The region of the primary motor cortex for the face, lips, jaw, tongue, and swallowing is what Niednagel considers the NF region - this is the dominant area for NFs.

Now, here are some quotes from _Your Key to Sports Success_ further detailing the NFs and their "language" skill:



Jonathan Niednagel said:


> Let us look more closely at NFs most natural body skills. Speech and its related functions are where they excel. There are two major aspects to speech. *Words* are created by an intricate series of undertakings in the head's sound chamber, and originate primarily in the _left side of the brain_. *Intonation* is a resonant component cultivated by the _right hemisphere_. Intonation is "the pattern or melody of pitch changes in connected speech, especially the pitch pattern of a sentence."





Jonathan Niednagel said:


> *NFJs* (ENFJ and INFJ) process language principally in the *left brain* and are more interested in *words* themselves and their meanings than in the intonations of words. Diction or finding the precise word they want is most important to NFJs. Thus, they say or write the same thing in a number of ways.
> NFJ athletes are often quoted by reporters and journalists. They are refreshing and unique, articulating matters cogently and creatively.





Jonathan Niednagel said:


> *NFPs* (ENFP and INFP) process information principally in their *right brain*, being most in tune with *intonation*. Intonation involves harmony, which for our purposes is the ability to evaluate things by Feeling, not Thinking.


(MannyP's note: because the right brain is more non-verbal, INFPs, and to an extent even ENFPs, are often not the most verbally expressive people, even though NFs are associated with "language" skills)

In the Temperaments chapter, Niednagel states, "Generally, ENFJs and ENFPs communicate orally, and INFJs and INFPs prefer the written word, although they often cross these boundaries."

So what do you guys think? Do any of these statements ring true for you or any other NFs you know? Do you think Niednagel is full of shit? I want to hear your thoughts on all this.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmmm...

I know that when I listen to people talk or read I pay very little attention to the words used. I always try, not necesarily deliberately, to listen between the words for the information or the essense behind the words. Intonation can be part of it, but not all of it. I care much more about what is meant, not what is said. Of course I'm not perfect and I'll accidentally add meaning or project my own assumptions. On a similar note, I try very very hard to choose the perfect word that sends just the right meaning. I often find words themselves very limiting.
_Posted via Mobile Device

_Edit 500th post! Sweet!)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I find it interesting that he thinks the NF region centers around the mouth, since even my earliest habit (sucking my lower lip) was mouth-oriented, most of the instruments I enjoy playing involve the mouth, and I receive extreme pleasure from the sensation of eating, from kissing, and from performing sexual acts involving my mouth. I'm not sure how it applies to language, because I really do prefer writing to speaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes.

I'm a kickass writer, but I suck at speaking.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

EDIT:

Like this


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, I seem to be able to communicate and express myself much more... better? (I'm tired) via writing than speaking. And I seem to be able to learn foreign languages well. But I didn't speak at all most of my life in fact. I always could, I just usually didn't. Selectively mute I think they call it. And even now I tend to come off really ditzy or shy or some combination of both, except with the closest of friends and family, but even then. 

Though I agree too with Psilo, I listen to a lot more than just words.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I love words. I love playing with them, using them in different ways, making up new words out of blends of old ones, swapping words out for different ones, singing songs with new lyrics...

I focus a lot on the meanings of words, but I also like to use nonsense ones. I love the way that words change, they can have several meanings and be used by specific social groups to mean very specific things. I know some of my friends grumble about 'young people not knowing English anymore' but I like to see the changes happening to language.

Words are often too imprecise to accurately convey meaning, and even if you choose the right words, they can still be misinterpreted. I often choose not to say anything because I can't find the right words to properly convey my meanings. Or I'll re-explain myself a couple of ways to make sure that the precise meaning is clear. Have you seen my post in the '5 words to describe you' thread? I think I used 20!

I definitely prefer writing over speaking. It can take me ages to plan out what I want to say in my head, and even when I start talking I can't quite get it right. But with writing I can edit and re-edit until I have written what I think I actually mean.

I have learned that others aren't always as precise and picky about words and meaning as I am. I sometimes think I understand what they mean, but they actually meant something slightly different. Miscommunications are so easy.

BTW- I'm tired and slightly tipsy right now, so I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense. Hehehe.


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

I am definitely someone who prefers speech to the written word. As I've posted in other threads I'm pretty behind the times when it comes to technology. I believe this has a lot to do with my preference for in person communication. When I'm really focusing on someones speech I listen to the words to a degree but its my other senses that I value more. Their tone, diction, timbre, volume etc. I also pay attention to their face and look for micro expressions, as well as shifts in posture and body language. I then put it all together to discern the true meaning/intent of their speech. I do this often and it has become almost reflexive.

Many years ago I learned Spanish via cultural immersion with no formal education or structure. The above mentioned techniques helped immensely. I was quickly able to discern other peoples intent/meaning and when I spoke Spanish I was able to pick up on their ambiguity/confusion if I misspoke or pronounced something wrong.


----------



## TenMac (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe the quote is true. Almost so true it frightens me how true it is. I can definitely relate to what JN said about NFs & language I don't think its bullshit.

I've learned more than a few languages (French,Arabic and Swahili and my native english) and its like my mind soaks in so much so easily when I'm learning them.I can pull off almost any sound from any language. My mouth has no restrictions on sounds at all. I'm able to mimic intonations and everything that if I had to read spanish or German or even chinese I'd sound like a native to you. I always knew I had an aptitude for languages. I think if I made it a goal to learn a language in the next year I could pull it off and to someone else it would look so effortless.And I love words. Everyday I try to learn a new one and always refer to dictionaries when I come across a new one that it becomes like ocd. Sometimes my mind will just know what a word means even though I've never heard it before ,its weird

I prefer speaking though only because I'm a horrible writer and I can be too ambiguous with my meanings sometimes that someone won't get me. I don't like the fact that its too impersonal either even though to most that's not important. 

There are so many words from other languages that are so creative, funny, different that it makes me think english is lacking and missing out.Like I mean subtle words and inflections that can express an emotion 

the thing I like about english though is the crazy amount of vocabulary and different words for saying the same thing. I get jealous of people like rappers and poets coz they have such amazing talents to manipulate words with meaning, rhythym, and rhyme all at once. That's a skill I truly admire. Even writers because they now how to wield sentences all sorts of ways to fit their subject matter. Another thing I'd die to be good at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I enjoy hearing others speak, although I don't care about talking much myself (although I can do it adequately enough). What I pay attention to, is not the words but the tone of voice, facial/body gestures, and those "vibes" I pick up. I also enjoy wording and poetic phrasing of literature, just as long as it isn't pretentious/"intellectual artsy". I think the conversation and talking part is used more with the ENFs, while the intuition and finding the meaning (without looking too deeply) are more INF territory.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

a lot of this seems to make sense. i do seem to focus more on how people say things than exactly what they say.

with that being said however, i love to write. i love how words look, i love wordplay, and i spend half of my life buried in a book. but i do enjoy talking to people, and it's quite fun to use speech to get your point across by playing with words. i wonder if you can like both equally?


----------



## Vagabond (Oct 25, 2009)

this rings true for me. i think the most telling thing for me is that i can't listen to books on tape, because i end up tuning out the words and listening to the voice, until i realize i no longer know what's going on in the story! when i'm stressed out i can have a hard time hearing words in everyday life too, so that i have to ask people to repeat things several times before i actually hear what they are saying. it can be very frustrating for them and me.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I tend to be emotionally stimulated by auditory sensation, positively by pleasant music, and negatively by noise. Certain kinds of voices create an instant sense of superficial attraction that I must consciously decide not to let myself feel, because it would be both unfair and unloving. I find that I remember spoken conversations more easily than just about anything else, if I am emotionally invested in the other person and was paying attention when he or she was speaking. I tune out lectures, though, because of bad habits I learned in school after I discovered that most lectures were repeating information I already knew and were merely a tedious distraction from my own, more interesting thoughts. I used to love to read, but my last relationship made it so I couldn't enjoy it anymore. I try to read, and find myself skimming for whatever kinds of boring information my ex was most likely to quiz me on, disregarding the parts I consider most meaningful and interesting. I have trouble making myself focus on anything I read now, and have a lot of anxiety associated with the act itself. If someone hands me written instructions, I will most likely tuck them away and ask the person to just tell me what he wants me to do, then I will ask questions for clarification, and use the written instructions only to help me define the specific boundaries in order to determine how I can get away with doing something more creatively.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

I hate verbally speaking myself because a lot of times it never does quite come out the way I wanted it to or hoped it would. Written has been so much easier for me to organize my thoughts -- I know this has always been a common trend for the INF's but what about any ENF's??

I honestly hate talking on the phone... or through text messages or online because I can't pick up on the person's body language and other stuff. It takes away from my empathy. :-/ Frustrating.

Just as someone else stated... I too always played with stuff in my mouth. When I was little, I of course had a binky, which took me a while to wean from. After that I moved to chewing on pens, chewing gum, and biting my nails... as I still do to this day.
Oh, and this is kind of awkward, but I also have this thing for when guys chew tooth picks. lol Maybe it has to do with that whole chewing and having something in your mouth thing, but I don't know.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Manny P - thanks for creating this interesting thread!

I'm a babbler...much more comfortable at expressing myself verbally as I use alot of nonverbal communcation cues to attach intuitive meaning to conversations. I ask probing questions and get people to open up and confide in me.

To be truthful, I find that interacting on line is more difficult for me and makes me more shy because I don't have those non-verbal cues to interprete. It seems that my brain spins out of control at times and I end but typing like a maniac full of spelling mistakes ect...frustrating because I just want to get it all out and my fingers do not want to cooperate.

Now, to make things even more confusing...I love journalling and writing poetry where I go to the core of my feelings and blurt them out on a page...we can only gravitate towards ourselves alas.

l


----------



## hanscs (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never stumbled upon this info before... Hey thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

I write stuff better than speak stuff. Because of my perfectionism I get into the habbit of rererereediting what I write so to be nice. Since I cannot go back in time each time I said a dumb thing and re edit it, i usually prefer writing to speaking.


----------



## Zally (Nov 29, 2009)

On the road to Damascus said:


> Manny P - thanks for creating this interesting thread!
> 
> I'm a babbler...much more comfortable at expressing myself verbally as I use alot of nonverbal communcation cues to attach intuitive meaning to conversations. I ask probing questions and get people to open up and confide in me.
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot like me. It's difficult for me to communicate without seeing other people's immediate reactions to what I'm saying. I use facial expressions quite a lot while talking and I feel I'm easily misunderstood by my written thoughts. I just can't get my feelings expressed so well through writing.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been told I'm a good communicator, through either medium, but I much prefer verbal communication, for the ability to pick up on tone of voice changes, facial expressions, body language, etc., and the real time ability to have a back and forth and think through my thoughts through the interchange of opinions and ideas, and the ability for things like tone of voice to illicit feelings in me. Written communication is just so impersonal, which I don't care for, however, written communication does provide me with a bit of an advantage when dealing with Sensor types, which dominate the makeup of my friends and family. Written communication gives me the chance to stop and say, "Hey now, wait a minute, they're not an iNtuitive, they're not looking for that hidden meaning behind your words, they're going to take this literally, and it might offend them." I think we iNtuitives read things into either form of communication, but it's also much easier to be deceived, through written communication. If I'm talking with someone I know quite well in person, and they say they're fine, but their tone of voice is off, or something in their body language is off, I know better. I can attempt to gently prod them into telling me what's really going on. However, if we're communicating via text, and I ask how they are, and they say they're fine, unless they're unusually "quiet" or something, I'll never know any better.


----------



## mariezheaven (Dec 12, 2009)

Just reading all this fascinating information and being new to the forum, it is very interesting learning about personality types, especially ones own.

The last year I am very aware of the words I speak and how I communicate to other people (although not all the time, I do have lapses) because the spoken word is taken literally by the subconscious and although it may sound totally innocuous, to the other persons subconscious, it may have a negative impact. Although I do am a very positive person, rarely does the negative get to me (I do have my moments tho :happy: ).

I too can express myself better in a written form of communication because if it is something that I am emotional about I begin to cry and I get lost for words or not say the thing I wanted to say. As a child, I would always have my head in a book, I love reading and thirst for it. I used to read so many spiritual books until I became confused, so now focus mainly on my intuition and what method suits one person, or one persons journey is not necessary the way for another. 

It would be interesting to what books NF's read as children. I do not know if anyone has posted that particular subject yet, so forgive me if I post it.


----------

